# [Duda] ¿Como debo colocar el ventilador a un amplificador?



## KarLos! (Jul 23, 2010)

Saludos a todos!

Tengo una duda, es que voy a agregar un ventilador a un amplificador pero no se como debo hacerlo, ¿que el ventilador extraiga el aire caliente del interior o que el ventilador meta aire frió al circuito?

Gracias!


----------



## betodj (Jul 23, 2010)

Que tal KarLos recibe un saludo, respecto a tu pregunta  los ventiladores de refrigeracion 
(fan) se deben conectar en modo de extractor (el calor generado por el circuito y disipado por los radiadores debe ser extraido por el fan,a fin de manterner cierto nivel de temperatura funcional ).
Esto tambien es aplicable en los ventiladores de los radiadores de un automovil. (es decir son extractores)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2010)

betodj dijo:


> Que tal KarLos recibe un saludo, respecto a tu pregunta  los ventiladores de refrigeracion (fan) se deben conectar en modo de extractor (el calor generado por el circuito y disipado por los radiadores debe ser extraido por el fan,a fin de manterner cierto nivel de temperatura funcional ).
> Esto tambien es aplicable en los ventiladores de los radiadores de un automovil. (es decir son extractores)




Los ventiladores DEBEN SOPLAR AIRE CONTRA LOS DISIPADORES, no extraerlo. Y los ventiladores de los radiadores de los autos hacen precisamente eso


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 23, 2010)

KarLos! dijo:


> . . . ¿que el ventilador extraiga el aire caliente del interior o que el ventilador meta aire frió al circuito? . . .



Para salir de esa duda, dirijase a un cafe internet y pase la mano por detras de las CPUs; si siente que en todas el aire sale, pues coloca el ventilador para que extraiga el aire caliente. 

En mi pais a ese ventilador se le llama extractor y funciona para eso: extraer el aire caliente de los equipos.

Suerte con su amplificador.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Jul 23, 2010)

esta muy buena tu pregunta.te quiero decir que las 2 formas son validas tanto como extraer e introducir aire sirven. los carros tienen 2 ventiladoras, una hace el trabajo de extraer y la otra de enfriar un poco. eso lo puedes decidir tu.mis fuentes de voltaje tanto como mi amplificador tienen ventiladoras yo las uso como extractoras y funcionan de maravilla.


----------



## gca (Jul 23, 2010)

No solo extrae el aire caliente de adentro sino que al dejar una avertura ingresa aire frio y nuevo desde afuera asia adentro.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 24, 2010)

Upa...
Separemos un poco los tantos. Lo que dice EZavalla es lo correcto: El ventilador tiene que soplar  contra el disipador.

Que las PC tengan los ventiladores para afuera es otro asunto: Primero porque si no soplaran "para atrás", tendrías arriba del escritorio a un bicharraco que rebufa aire caliente por abajo, soplándote papeles. Nada amable.
Y por si fuera poco, el aire caliente de la fuente se metería al gabinete donde está el procesador, calentándole el ambiente.
Y ya que mencioné al procesador... ¿Por qué será que su ventilador sopla aire contra el disipador y no en el otro sentido?.

Tarea para el hogar:
Sabemos que el aire que cabe en los pulmones es un volumen fijo, así que vamos a usar eso como parámetro. Hacemos una sopa bien caliente (puede ser té o café también), llenamos una cuchara con ese líquido caliente, tomamos todo el aire que podemos y lo soplamos un número X de veces sobre la cuchara.
Ahora nos tomamos esa cucharada de sopa y registramos qué tanto nos quemamos (es esperable que no nos quememos, ¿eh?).

Repetimos el procedimiento, pero esta vez vaciamos bien los pulmones y tomamos aire "chupándolo" desde la cuchara. Al cabo del mismo número de veces que antes, a tomarnos la segunda cucharada de sopa...
Cuidado con la lengua.

Saludos


----------



## gca (Jul 24, 2010)

Si pero al aspirar el aire este no atraviesa la cuchara como un disipador. Si extraes el aire a traves del disipador es distinto. El ventilador espulsa el mismo aire que supciona.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2010)

KiuKIV dijo:


> Si pero al aspirar el aire este no atraviesa la cuchara como un disipador. Si extraes el aire a traves del disipador es distinto. El ventilador espulsa el mismo aire que supciona.


Tanto en el caso de la cuchara como con el disipador, si soplas garantizas que el flujo de aire valla donde debe ir, la cuchara o al disipador porque hacia allí lo diriges.
En el caso de succionar, nadie te garantiza que el aire succionado provenga "Totalmente" del disipador ya que el aire viene de donde puede.

Lo que se pierde es efectividad (Rendimiento) de la ventilación.


----------



## gca (Jul 24, 2010)

La efectividad la perderias si el ventilador no esta junto al disipado (como en las fuentes), si esta junto al ventilador forzas a que el aire pase por el mismo.

La mejor opcion es poner un ventilador(pegado al disipador) que mande aire al disipador y otro (pegado en el chasis) que saque el aire caliente haciendo que entre aire frio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2010)

Conclusión . . . para el peor de los casos , un ventilador soplando directa y perpendicularmente contra el disipador (estilo procesador) y un segundo ventilador para extraer el revoltijo de aire caliente que se acumule dentro del gabinete , además de las rejillas de entrada obvias.

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 24, 2010)

Nada es verdad ni mentira, todo depende del cristal con que se lo mira......
En el caso del radiador de los vehiculos con motores de combustión interna, el/los ventiladores pueden soplar contra el radiador o sacar el aire caliente por detras. ej.:
El auto que tengo actualmente tiene el ventilador delante del radiador y sopla contra este, el vehiculo anterior (camioneta Toyota) tenía el ventilador detrás, entre el radiador y el motor, sacaba el aire caliente del radiador. Todo depende del diseño.
En un ampli, si se le hace un canal cerrado (bastante cerrado, no hermetico, por supu) con un extremo abierto al exterior (rejilla), el disipador dentro del tunel o canal y en el otro extremo el ventilador extrayendo calor, debe de ser muy parecido a que si soplara, en las mismas condiciones. Nuevamente, donde pongo el venti, depende del diseño.
Por lo menos, asi lo veo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> En un ampli, si se le hace un canal cerrado (bastante cerrado, no hermetico, por supu) con un extremo abierto al exterior (rejilla), el disipador dentro del tunel o canal y en el otro extremo el ventilador extrayendo calor, debe de ser muy parecido a que si soplara, en las mismas condiciones. Nuevamente, donde pongo el venti, depende del diseño.
> *Por lo menos, asi lo veo.*



No es tan fácil para verlo  por que hay que aplicar principios de termodinámica...y ni cerca tan efectivo, como bien dijo Fogonazo.

En los disipadores para componentes electrónicos, la transmisión de calor al medio ambiente es por *convección* y por *conducción*, pero NO por radiación. Si vos soplás aire frío sobre el disipador te asegurás que los mecanismos de convección y conducción siempre operen sobre aire a una temperatura bastante inferior a la del disipador y eso aumenta la eficiencia de la refrigeración de manera dramática. Sacando aire del disipador tenés algunos problemas:


Tenés que asegurarte que el aire que sacás provenga unicamente del disipador.
Que la depresión que generás con el ventilador "chupando" el aire del disipador sea suficiente para establecer una corriente de aire igual a la que tenés cuando soplás sobre el mismo, sinó...perdés eficiencia....y los ventiladores normalmente están diseñados para generar sobrepresiones.
Que el flujo de aire sobre la superficie del disipador sea mas o menos laminar, para garantizar que no existan hot-spots debido a turbulencias y a burbujas de aire no removidas.
Con esto, si pensás poner un ventilador sacando aire, forzosamente tenés que poner otro soplando si querés mantener y eventualmente aumentar la eficiencia de la refrigeración...como bien dijo Dosmetros (y veinte......que HDP...me reía solo cuando leí eso).

PD: El ejemplo de las fuentes de PC es desastroso, así que mejor ni analizarlo...aunque  Cacho ya lo explicó perfectamente.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 24, 2010)

Pues hasta ahora no he visto ningun equipo electronico que use ventiladores para refrigeracion, todos son EXTRACTORES, ahora lo que se desea es establecer un flujo de aire sobre el disipador, entre mayor area de contacto de ese flujo de aire con el disipador sera mejor (de ahi las aletas de los disipadores que aumentan el area de contacto) solo se debe pensar que para sacar aire no necesariamente hay que estar "metiendo" ese aire por que llegado el caso la depresion o el cuasivacio hara que el aire entre, entonces lo mejor tener un extractor y un sitio de ingreso del mismo (por eso las rejillas debajo de los disipadores) obviamente la entrada de aire debera estar acorde con la salida, chauuuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...como bien dijo Dosmetros (y veinte......que HDP...me reía solo cuando leí eso).


 

Un placer haberlo recordado para ustedes 

Saludos !


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 25, 2010)

Están pensando el problema como todo pasara por si aisladamente el ventilador aspira o sopla 
Primero se ve como están dispuestos los elementos que generan el calor y después se decide si el ventilador debe soplar o aspirar.

Cuando un ventilador *está soplando genera turbulencia*, en consecuencia el caudal de aire circulando *será menor* que si está aspirando ==> En cuanto a *evacuación total de calor* siempre es superior que *aspire* a que *sople*. 
Así es como se disponen los radiadores de los autos, de los equipos de refrigeración, en los disipadores tipo túnel y en cualquier otro sistema *donde el volumen de aire vaya guiado*.

Por que entonces se pone muchas veces el ventilador soplando? --> Porque no siempre se puede guiar eficientemente el flujo de aire.

Si se tiene un gabinete con un ventilador en una punta y ranuras de ventilación desparramadas, aspirando aire se va a tener un flujo laminar de baja velocidad y diferente en cada punto del gabinete ==> solamente va a ser efectivo con los elementos que estén *pegados a la aspiración*.

Pero si lo ponemos a soplando, la turbulencia generada va a garantizar una distribución del flujo de aire mas o menos uniforme.
Es decir, *menos calor total evacuado pero por lo menos alcanza a todos los elementos*.

Ahora, si en ese mismo gabinete colocáramos los disipadores formando un túnel con el ventilador en un extremo, entonces sería mejor que aspire. Aunque más practico que eso es poner un segundo ventilador (uno aspira y el otro sopla)


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 25, 2010)

Y si fuera en un satelite de comunicaciones? tiene que soplar o extraer?


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 25, 2010)

Lo que dice Eduardo, es lo que trate de explicar, si tenemos un túnel, la diferencia entre soplar o extraer, me parece (y es solo intuición) es despreciable. Pero se basa en la dinámica de flujos.
Si el ventilador soplando genera 100 gr/cm2 (dentro del tunel y que será producto de la resistencia que le opone el disipador y paredes del túnel al desplazamiento del caudal), extrayendo, generará una depresión similar, que será rápidamente ocupada por un flujo de aire impulsado por 100 gr/cm2 que aportará la presión atmósferica. Por ende, el flujo de aire a través del disipador, será similar. Cuanto mas hermético, mejor, pero no nos olvidemos que si soplamos dentro de un túnel con falta de hermeticidad, parte del flujo soplado tenderá a escaparse por los intersticios del mismo, de la misma manera que si extraemos, parte del aire extraido provendrá de dichos intersticios, por ende, es similar nuevamente.
Creo que no pasa por soplar o aspirar, pasa por cálculos de flujos, areas y presiones.
Nuevamente, depende del diseño.

Elbrujo, el ámbito de trabajo de un satélite, es el espacio exterior, en donde no hay atmósfera, luego hay vacío casi total, luego no te sirve de nada soplar o aspirar, por que no hay *qué* soplar o aspirar. 

Sds.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 25, 2010)

Ya lo debatimos en otro post anterior. Lo que enfria es el intercambio de aire (flujo) lo que da lo mismo si es para adentro o para afuera en la medida que circule.. El ejemplo de la aspiradora lo demuestra, tapale una punta y por la otra no sale nada..

ehbressan: por eso lo pregunte..


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 25, 2010)

OK Elbrujo, pensé que lo preguntabas inocentemente. 
No había leído dicho post.
Disculpas y sds.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 25, 2010)

ehbressan:, todo bien.  Hice mencion justamente para ayudar a pensar y deducir cual es la respuesta.


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 28, 2010)

En los cpu y gpu el cooler tira el viento contra el disipador, pero los que extraen son los coolers del gabinete para que el aire caliente del gpu y el cpu sean extraidos fuera del gabinete y mantener la temperatura.


----------



## Hernan83 (Jul 28, 2010)

Si extraes aire,estas en un ciclo frigorifico,es decir entrego trabajo al medio W(-) entrega calor Q(-),es decir entregar calor es en este caso quitar el calor al medio (una heladera calienta la parte de atras a costa de quitarle el calor al reciento en si)
Diferente al ciclo inverso,el termico,en el cual entrego calor Q(+) y me entrega un trabajo W(+),esto desde el punto de vista termodinamico


----------



## Naders150 (Ene 7, 2011)

Bueno estoy fabricando un amplificador mas menos grandecito tiene 3 extractores 2 de 12cm en la parte de atrás, extrallendo aire y uno como 10cm apuntando a los disipadores, monto el esquema echo en 5minutos en paint para que vean como va quedando, estoy en tierra caliente

¿Me recomiendan que lo deje así o que le cambie de posición los extractores?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2011)

Otra vez sopa... es conceptual. Para que refrigere debe haber circulacion/intercambio de aire. Si en una caja cerrada le pones un ventilador lo unico que logras es que se mantenga la misma temperatura con un flujo de aire vicioso.

Entonces mas que donde ponerlo lo que debe haber como condicion inicial es una entrada de aire y el mismo diametro de salida para que no haya resistencia. 

Puedo estar poniendo un ventilador encima de un disipador y con eso que? lo unico que me garantiza que va haber aire circulando por el y nada mas.. si no saco el aire caliente y le pongo una menos caliente.. no refrigera.. 

La suma de cada agujero como entrada de aire al menos debe ser igual a lo que pueda sacar.. sino dentro quedara aire sin renovar.. como entra en juego la variable tiempo el extractor tiene una velocidad y capacidad de mover tantos m3/hora llevalo a la escala de tu extractor. Ese dato te indicara que en 1 minuto por ejemplo renovara el aire 10 veces.. (a modo de ejemplo)

Por el contrario si la caja es estanco el extractor se quemaria al no poder extraer aire, empieza a frenarse.. ponele la mano a una aspiradora por donde chupa y escucha al motor..


----------



## Naders150 (Ene 7, 2011)

La caja no es cerrada tiene un poco de huecos en la parte de adelante y atras los dos extractores que apuntan hacia afuera 

aja pero hay 2 extractores sacando aire (apuntan hacia afuera en la parte de atras), me imagino que esto fuerza la entrada de aire nuevo por los huecos delanteros  y el que esta apuntando directamente al disipador para asegurar que el aire circule por el aluminio, es como en las pcs que el  ventilador apunta al disipador del procesador y los otros estractores se encargan de sacar el aire caliente


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2011)

Si a un globo inflado lo desinflas con una salida de aire pequeña, tarda lo mismo que si le sotlas todo? es decir el aire tiene una velocidad y caudal al momento de extrecharse. En teoria lo que hiciste esta OK solo que en la practica quizas no funcione por lo que escribi en el post anterior.. Tene en cuenta ademas que al tener un elemento que genera calor, solamente porque esta trabajando, y debe trabajar en un rango de temperatura donde se comporte como indica el fabricante, tu desarrollo del gabinete debe seguir el mismo esquema que marca el fabricante. Por ahi se empieza. Habras visto que algunos equipos requieren de un ambiente controlado o aire acondicionado para su instalacion. Eso lo dice el fabricante. Si vos no lo haces y se quema.. el fabricante no responde...


----------



## Naders150 (Ene 7, 2011)

Según lo que pude rescatar del lo que entendi me quieres decir que los orificios de entrada de aire son insuficientes, ¿si es así podría instalar el extractor del lado del disipador metiendo aire  y dejar el otro del lado de los transformadores sacando?

De todas formas voy a cerrar el chasis y comparo la salida de aire con los extractores en la posición inicial después lo destapo y comparo. 

Si los orificios son suficientes (en verdad tiene muchos), no debería variar mucho 

Si los orificios no son suficientes se notaria un cambio drástico y los motores se escucharían forzados


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2011)

El asunto se puede hacer "simple":


 El mismo caudal de aire que entra debe salir, esto es: los agujeros de entrada y salida y los actuadores que estén ahí deben mover el mismo volumen de aire por unidad de tiempo.
 Los ventiladores *DEBEN SOPLAR* sobre los disipadores y al revés (que chupen) NO SIRVE, a menos que tengas un ventilador diseñado para succionar con flujo laminar, LO QUE NO ES EL CASO CON LOS QUE SE USAN EN LAS PC.
 El ejemplo del ventilador de una fuente de PC no es aplicable por que es DESASTROSO y se hace por otro motivo y en otras condiciones.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2011)

Yo no dije eso, doy las herramientas para que vos midas, veas y compruebes. Es entrada vs salida. Medi superficie entre todos los agujeros descontando un proporcional por los espacios tapados o medi cada agujero y multiplicalo por la cantidad de agujeros calcula la superficie y comparala si la salida es equivalente. Si es mayor la entrada que la salida al ser algo asistido por uno o dos extractores no importa porque no se va a quedar corto de aire.. la resistencia la tendras a la salida la que te regira en definitiva la refrigeracion.

Lo que debes asegurarte que la posicion de los extractores contra la entrada de aire marquen un flujo directo digamos que si estan opuestos el aire tiene un solo sentido de circulacion no habiendo turbulencias. Si los pones desfazados esta claro que el aire pasara igual pero habra turbulencias y espacios estancos donde puede permanecer aire caliente, o sea sera menos eficiente..

Me lo agrego aca sin editar:
El concepto para terminar, no es solo soplar sobre lo que esta caliente, sin que ese aire se renueve en la cantidad que sea necesario para que refrigere.

Puntos 1 y 2 de ezavalla.


----------



## cansi22 (Ene 7, 2011)

Un ejemplo pero aplicado a la informatica:
http://www.hard-h2o.com/vertema/133509/duda-posicion-ventiladoresradiador.html


----------



## Naders150 (Ene 7, 2011)

Bueno conclusiones:
- los 2 ventiladores son exactamente iguales entonces uno queda metiendo aire hacia los disipadores y el otro queda extrayendo.

- Le pongo un frente en acrílico bien bacano y tapo todos los huecos de esta forma pienso que el flujo de aire tanto entrante como saliente sera igual. 

Nota: los ventiladores son de 12cm a 110v sintiéndolos con la mano mueven bastante aire, creo que con eso bastara 

Y por si las moscas le pongo una proteccion termica y listo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2011)

Naders150 dijo:


> - los 2 ventiladores son exactamente iguales entonces uno queda metiendo aire hacia los disipadores y el otro queda extrayendo.


OK. Eso está bien.



Naders150 dijo:


> - Le pongo un frente en acrílico bien bacano y tapo todos los huecos de esta forma pienso que el flujo de aire tanto entrante como saliente sera igual.


NOP, eso está mal. Si tenés los agujeros, dejalos. Nunca te confiés que los dos ventiladores mueven el mismo caudal de aire, y además, no molestan. Si nadie empuja el aire, no va a entrar solo...no al menos en la posición que vos los has puesto. Asegurate que los agujeros estén del lado del ventilador QUE SACA aire.



Naders150 dijo:


> Y por si las moscas le pongo una proteccion termica y listo.


Nunca está demás...


----------



## Dano (Ene 7, 2011)

Naders150 dijo:


> Bueno estoy fabricando un amplificador mas menos grandecito tiene 3 extractores 2 de 12cm en la parte de atrás, extrallendo aire y uno como 10cm apuntando a los disipadores, monto el esquema echo en 5minutos en paint para que vean como va quedando, estoy en tierra caliente
> 
> ¿Me recomiendan que lo deje así o que le cambie de posición los extractores?



Te recomiendo que coloques los transformadores mas al medio.


----------



## Naders150 (Ene 8, 2011)

Si era la idea principal pero me quede sin espacio, y ademas esos transformadores pesaaaaaaaann y cuando los colocaba en el medio me doblaban el chasis, en cambio ahi en esa posición quedan sobre unas paticas donadas de un VCD que le instale y todo ok.

Con decirte que me duele la espalda de cargar con ese ampli en serio quedo pesando mucho la proxima me armo las SMPS


----------



## bachi (Ene 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Conclusión . . . para el peor de los casos , un ventilador soplando directa y perpendicularmente contra el disipador (estilo procesador) y un segundo ventilador para extraer el revoltijo de aire caliente que se acumule dentro del gabinete , además de las rejillas de entrada obvias.
> 
> Saludos!




Saludos,  como dicen en mi tierra, para muestra un botón......


----------

